# Missing Underbody Rear Panel??



## Anonimikus (Nov 25, 2021)

Chevrolet Cruze LT, 2017


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I think those mounts are for an option that your vehicle doesn't have. I don't know why GM would put a shield there for your vehicles configuration.


----------



## nono50 (Aug 11, 2013)

There is a panel that was installed on the 16 and early 17 Cruze's. Gm left them off the latter models, but all the mounts are there to add it. I added to my 2019 LT/ RS.


----------



## Anonimikus (Nov 25, 2021)

nono50 said:


> There is a panel that was installed on the 16 and early 17 Cruze's. Gm left them off the latter models, but all the mounts are there to add it. I added to my 2019 LT/ RS.


What is this panel? What is the functionality?


----------



## nono50 (Aug 11, 2013)

Anonimikus said:


> What is this panel? What is the functionality?


This panel goes on the passenger side and fills in the area behind the rear tire. This is where on the diesel Cruze the def tank would have been. The panel I installed came of a 2017 Premiere Cruze. I got this panel and the cap filler neck to install on my 2019 Cruze LT RS.


----------



## nono50 (Aug 11, 2013)

This is the part number for the shield that is located on some 2016-2018 Cruze. There are 2 part number one for RS package and one without.
*39052124 Sedan with RS
39052123 Sedan without RS*


----------

